# Posting



## Donny (30 Jun 2011)

I am having trouble posting a post on this site. I just can't find a link to post anything. 
Appreciete if you cn help me out 
Don


----------



## SoldierInAYear (30 Jun 2011)

Click reply to post in a topic.


----------



## Donny (30 Jun 2011)

Do I click on the milnet.ca.admin link to start a new lost? I am just tying to figure out how to put a complete new post
Thanks for your help


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jun 2011)

Yes, go to the Milnet.ca Admin (or other appropriate board) link and look for the "New Topic" button.


----------



## Donny (30 Jun 2011)

thanks guys i see it now


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Jun 2011)

Donny said:
			
		

> I am having trouble posting a post on this site. I just can't find a link to post anything.
> Appreciete if you cn help me out
> Don





			
				Donny said:
			
		

> Do I click on the milnet.ca.admin link to start a new lost? I am just tying to figure out how to put a complete new post
> Thanks for your help



I'm somewhat confused and sitting here scratching my arse in bewilderment (yes, I know the head is usually scratched in bewilderment but my arse was itchy, so I decided to save some energy and scratch the end that required the most immediate attention).  If you couldn't figure out how to post or to start a new topic, how did you start this thread?

Did you try clicking the "Help" button?


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jun 2011)

The original post was probably split by one of the staff from another thread.


----------



## Donny (30 Jun 2011)

I thought i was writing to the administrator. Somehow i clicked the write link. 
FYI - i tried the help link and it took me to a complete different website.
anyways i am all good now


----------

